# How To Solve Contradictions? As Per One Missionary



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 4, 2009)

Gurfateh





  Well it was told to das, by a learned missionary(das once wrote a letter of his being near Malaysia to Gyani Ji) that in order to solve the contradistinctions in Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji say between Devotees and Guru’s verses, verse from Guru will prevail.

  As in the example given below. 


ਕਉਣੁ ਮਾਸੁ ਕਉਣੁ ਸਾਗੁ ਕਹਾਵੈ ਕਿਸੁ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਪ ਸਮਾਣੇ ॥ 
कउणु मासु कउणु सागु कहावै किसु महि पाप समाणे ॥ 
Ka▫uṇ mās ka▫uṇ sāg kahāvai kis mėh pāp samāṇe. 
What is called meat, and what is called green vegetables? What leads to sin?
(Ang 1289)

ਪੰਨਾ 1377, ਸਤਰ 2[/FONT][/FONT]http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1377&punjabi=t&id=58738
ਕਬੀਰ ਭਾਂਗ ਮਾਛੁਲੀ ਸੁਰਾ ਪਾਨਿ ਜੋ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ ਖਾਂਹਿ ॥
कबीर भांग माछुली सुरा पानि जो जो प्रानी खांहि ॥
Kabīr bẖāŉg mācẖẖulī surā pān jo jo parānī kẖāŉhi.
Kabeer, those mortals who consume marijuana, fish and wine -
ਭਗਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

  Further to it is there is a contradiction between Banis among Gurus, then Bani of First Master is going to prevail.

  Das is interested to know more view on this from the Sangat.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 5, 2009)

vijaydeep bhai ji

This is a recurring question. it comes around in Sikh forums in cycles like the 7-year locust.

I disagree with the determination that the Banee of Guru Nanak trumps any contradictions with the shabads of other Gurus, Bhats, Bhagats, sants. As soon as this question comes up it harkens to a debate about whether there is Guru Bani and Bhat Bani, etc.

There is nothing called Guru Bani and nothing called Bhat Bani. It is all Gurbani. There are no contradictions. Only apparent contradictions. When the argument is made the motive soon follows. The motive is 99.9 percent of the time an attempt to undermine the primacy, the unparalled standing of Sri Guru Granth Sahib as the Eternal Guru. These kinds of attempts are usually put forth by those who seek equal parkash of Bachittar Natak, and other historical texts,  with Guru Granth. They consider Sri Guru Granth Sahib on a par with other "historically important texts." I read that just today. Sri Guru Granth Sahib is not a history book. 

Although you may not agree with me, it is important for me to post my reply in a forthright way. A day, a week, a year from now, a member with some confusion on this point will need to read a straight answer.

Here is a good reference. Depend on it. One and Only Universal Guru http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/23934-one-only-universal-guru-sggs-ji.html


----------



## japjisahib04 (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there any contradiction between Guru Baani and Bhat baani? Do bhat baani promote avtarvaad? Did we understand the meaning of partakh as God manifest into anthropomorphic form as Guru Arjan, Raam or krishan ਭਨਿ ਮਥੁਰਾ ਕਛੁ ਭੇਦੁ ਨਹੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਰਜੁਨੁ ਪਰਤਖ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਹਰਿ ॥੭॥੧੯॥


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 16, 2015)

japjisahib04 said:


> Is there any contradiction between Guru Baani and Bhat baani? Do bhat baani promote avtarvaad? Did we understand the meaning of partakh as God manifest into anthropomorphic form as Guru Arjan, Raam or krishan ਭਨਿ ਮਥੁਰਾ ਕਛੁ ਭੇਦੁ ਨਹੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਰਜੁਨੁ ਪਰਤਖ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਹਰਿ ॥੭॥੧੯॥



my own understanding based on the litmus test, is that a man, fully in love with his wife, can talk to other women, can appreciate different concepts, can understand different methods, but his loyalty and love will always be with his wife, and he will always have a sense of intelligence, wisdom, tact and logic.

Do you know how many people actually believe there is a Sikh god of death.............


----------



## japjisahib04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Harry Jee

I feel since Ram, Krishan, Gopal are divine name as are Guru Nanak, Guru Angad, Guru Amar Das, Guru Ramdas, Guru Arjan- so Bhats are comparing their divine belief with Guru Ghar and not promoting avtarvaad. 

Let us see what 'partkah' means as per gurbani, 'ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸਾਰੇ ॥ ਗੁਰੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਹੈ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਨੁ ਮਾਨੈ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ ॥੫॥  It is baani which is the Guru and once I follow the message which the baani gives that state of mind is partakh SGGS 982.10 -


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 16, 2015)

japjisahib04 said:


> Harry Jee
> 
> I feel since Ram, Krishan, Gopal are divine name as are Guru Nanak, Guru Angad, Guru Amar Das, Guru Ramdas, Guru Arjan- so Bhats are comparing their divine belief with Guru Ghar and not promoting avtarvaad.
> 
> Let us see what 'partkah' means as per gurbani, 'ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸਾਰੇ ॥ ਗੁਰੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਹੈ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਨੁ ਮਾਨੈ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ ॥੫॥  It is baani which is the Guru and once I follow the message which the baani gives that state of mind is partakh SGGS 982.10 -



Ram, Krishan, Gopal are not the same as the Gurus. The former are imagery used to represent god, the latter never wished to be known as anything other than mortal men who understood god


----------

